# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Apollonia

## glaukus 001

Ndertesa simbol (me e shquar) e Apollonise qe shihni ne foto quhet ndryshe edhe Monumenti i Agonoteteve. 
Thuhet se u ndertua per te meshiruar vdekjen e vellait ushtarak te nje zyrtari te larte te Apollonise. Gjithashtu ky ishte vendi ku beheshin mbledhjet e keshillit te qytezes. ( "bashkia" )

----------


## glaukus 001

Perballe Monumentit te Agonoteteve ( kam pershtypjen se quhet ndryshe edhe _Buleterion_i ) , ndodhet nje tjeter objekt i rendesishem : _Odeon_i ose teatri.
Ka nje kapacitet prej 200 vendesh dhe ne skenen e tij jepeshin recitale muzikore por shfrytezohej edhe nga oratore e njerez te shquar te cilet diskutonin ne publik idete e tyre filozofike.

----------


## glaukus 001

Kjo eshte nje rruge me kollona qe te shpinte ne qender te qytezes (Kollonada). Pergjate kesaj rruge arkeologjistet kane zbuluar mjaft statuja e oobjekte te tjera, nderkohe qe edhe pjese nga qyteza e Apollonise gjenden akoma te pazbuluara nen kodren ku dikur shtrihej madheshtore nje nder qendrat me te rendesishme  te bregdetit ilir.

----------


## glaukus 001

Nje shqiponje e gdhendur ne kishen antike te Apollonise ...

----------


## glaukus 001

Ja edhe kisha ne stil bizantin e Shen Merise, Apolloni

----------


## glaukus 001

Veshtrim me i plote mbi Apollonine ...

----------


## glaukus 001

Nje statuje e gjendur ne rrenojat antike ...

----------


## Brari

TIRANE (18 Tetor) 

- Disa rrënoja të zbuluara gjatë gërmimeve të fundit arkeologjike në qytetin antik të Apollonisë, mund të jenë pjesë e një tempulli helenistik, bëri të ditur drejtuesi i palës shqiptare të gërmimeve, Bashkim Vreka. "Gërmimet janë ende të papërfunduara dhe për të qënë më të saktë në këtë përfundim, duhen bërë gërmime të mëtejshme", konfirmoi ai. Këto gërmime u kryen në agora, që është edhe 'bërthama' e qytetit antik të Apollonisë, ku ka kryer studimet një nga perandorët më të famshëm romak Oktavian Augusti (Augustus). Sipas Vrekës, "aty u gjetën disa mure që dëshmojnë për ekzistencën e një monumenti antik mbi portikun", shëtitoren e apollonasve të lashtë, "një monument ky, i cili mund të jetë një tempull i periudhës helenistike". Vreka përmend edhe zbulimin e një fragmenti rruge të shtruar me zaje mbi depozitën e ujit, si dhe të një kanali me një gjatësi prej 40 metra, "i cili ka shërbyer për kullimin e ujrave". 

dxh/ko (BalkanWeb) 

.................

Po ki mo Bashkim Vreka cben keshtu?
 Pse mo keq jeshem na te na tregoj helenistiken e Apollonise ki birbo me shkolle?
Van u shitnë per nje vize dhe keta arkeologet e edukuar na partia jon famë madhe.

glauku..po ti mo na te kemi zotrote?
na fieri je ?

na fieri brëna apo na fieri perjashta?

A do te shkojme ndonjihere e Enin atje e ti germojme ato lendina .. he mo si thua..?

une mendoj qe tabani nen uje i Vjoses aty pertej ka shume thesare historike sepse deri aty ne shtyllas vinin Anijet nga Deti.

te shohim mos gjejme ndonje varse floririi a ndonje tepsi me mishkrime te vjetra..iliro-albanezo-myzeqare e ti hedhim poshte pretendimet shoviniste greko-socialiste.

Enii  je ndakort me muan apo jo..

----------


## Eni

Braro,

cte te thom une mo  :buzeqeshje: 

Mendimi im:

nuk duhet marre si dicka negative karshi shqiptareve apo arkeologjise sone, epitetimi "helenistik" qe i ben arkeologu Vreka pjeseve te mbetura te tempullit.

Pasi se pari ai i di me mire se ne, mqs eshte i zanatit, se dyti nga vezhgimet do kene pare se stili i ndertimit eshte ai qe i perket periudhes helenistike, qe zgjat prej v. 323-150 p. K., dmth nga vdekja e Alseksandrit te Madh e deri ne fillimin e periudhe romane.
Pra karakteristikat e objekteve te zbuluara ne Apolloni i perkasin kesaj periudhe.

Po ashtu duhet permendur se, Apollonia fillimisht eshte ngulim grek, i koloneve te ardhur nga Korinthi e Kerkyra, te cilet themeluan vendbanimin e Apollonise afer Vjoses aty nga viti 588.

Une them se ska gje te keqe nqs arkeologu eshte shprehur se objektet i perkasin periudhes helenistike.

Ne lashtesi njihen kryesisht gjate qyteterimit grek, tri periudha, ajo arkaike, klasike e helenistike.
Dhe me daljen ne skene te Romes se Lashte, fillon qyteterimi roman.

Une them se Glaukus ka qene nder ato ane!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## glaukus 001

Fakti eshte se as jam nga Fieri e as kam qene ndonjehere ne Apolloni, por besoj do shkoj nje dite ...

+++++++++++++++++++++


Ne foto shihni murin romak qe rrethon kodren e Apollonise.
Ne sfond duken manastiri i stilit bizantin, bazilika dhe kembanorja...

----------


## glaukus 001

Nje mozaik i zbuluar ne rrenojat e nje vile romake ...

----------


## Enri

Nga Mustafa Nano

Qyteti i Apollonisë gjendet nja njëzet kilometra tutje Fierit, ngjitur me Pojanin e sotëm. Apollonia, siç mund ta dijë tashmë edhe shqiptari më i pabredhur e më i pakënduar, nuk është më qytet. Eshtë thjesht një gërmadhë monumentale, dëshmi mbi dymijëvjeçare e qytetërimit tonë antik. Që të jemi më të saktë në pikëpamje shkencore, Apollonia është dëshmi e qytetërimit të vjetër helen, më pas romak, e më pas akoma bizantin, mbi troje shqiptare, gjë që një pjesë historianësh e arkeologësh të këtushëm e pranojnë apo e nënvizojnë jo pa një lloj meraku patriotik e nacionalist. Eshtë një merak i tepërt e jo fort i kuptueshëm. Eshtë i tillë edhe me logjikën e stërkëndellur të nacionalistëve, pasi qoftë dhe me këtë logjikë nuk është pak të mburresh me faktin që këto troje kanë qenë pjesë e tri prej qytetërimeve më të rëndësishme të kontinentit më të vjetër të planetit, mbi themelet e të cilëve është ngritur pjesa më e madhe e qytetërimit të sotëm perëndimor. Ky është me sa duket kompleksi i atyre njerëzve, të cilët nuk dinë të ngopen duke qenë pjesë e historisë; përkundrazi, duan të jenë bërës ekskluzivë të historisë. 
Në këtë kuptim e me këtë arsyetim, do tu duhej të rrinin kokulur kombet më të rëndësishëm të Europës e më tej, të cilët e kanë ngritur qytetërimin e tyre të sotëm mbi qytetërime më të hershme që nuk janë të tyret. Nuk do ta theksoja këtë, nëse nuk do ta vija re këtë merak në shpjegimet e ciceronit, i cili ishte megjithatë një djalë i zellshëm, i gjendur, i edukuar. Për këtë shkak ne duhet ta duam e ta ruajmë gërmadhën me emrin Apolloni. Duhet të bëjmë kujdes që të mos ndodhë ajo që ka ndodhur qysh nga momenti, kur ky qytet antik është bërë objekt hulumtimesh i shkencëtarëve tanë e të huaj. E kam fjalën tek grabitjet që i janë bërë këtij monumenti të kulturës sonë e të këtyre anëve në mënyrë të veçantë e të kulturës europiane në një këndvështrim më të përgjithshëm. Çështë më e keqja, këto grabitje janë bërë mú përpara hundës së shtetit shqiptar, dhe me shtet shqiptar kam parasysh të gjitha regjimet që i kanë zënë vendin njëri-tjetrit përgjatë shekullit të kaluar. 
Nëse përjashtojmë grabitjet që janë bërë gjatë luftës së dytë botërore, të gjitha grabitjet e tjera janë bërë ose nga syleshësia e shtetit shqiptar, ose me lejen e këtij shteti. Thonë që grabitjet e fundit janë bërë gjatë krizës së vitit 97, por kam frikë se asnjë grabitës nuk ka qënë i penguar të ushtrojë profesionin e vet edhe pas kësaj krize. Edhe sot, ndonëse në pamje të parë vihej re një përpjekje për ta administruar mirë këtë pasuri kulturore të paçmueshme, nuk shquheshin masa speciale për ta ruajtur këtë pasuri. E them këtë, pasi një pasuri e kësaj natyre dhe e këtyre përmasave nuk mund të trajtohet ashtu si shteti i sotëm e trajton Apolloninë. Deri disa rreshta më sipër, me termin pasuri nënkuptoja një vlerë të pandërrueshme historike, kulturore, tradicionale shqiptare e jo shqiptare, por nuk është më e tepërt që këtë momument kulture ta shohim edhe si rezurs turistik me vlera të pallogaritshme. Bota e sotme e vende më serioze se ky i yni, ka kohë që krahas përpjekjeve për ti ruajtur e mirëmbajtur pasuri të tilla, kanë zënë ti shndërrojnë në destinacione të një pelegrinazhi kulturor, e bashkë me këtë kanë ngritur më këmbë një industri gjigante turistike, në ingranazhet e së cilës qarkullojnë miliarda dollarë. 
Disa banorë të Pojanit më mirë të më kishin qëlluar me një shpullë se sa të më kishin treguar, që gjatë komunizmit të Enver Hoxhës, në Apolloni mbërrinin çdo ditë disa autobuzë me turistë. Ndërsa dje, për rreth gjashtë orë që qëndruam atje, duke përjashtuar punëtorët e administrimit të këtij qyteti, nuk pamë këmbë vizitori. Çdo ditë kjo punë është  na thoshin atje, a thua se nuk ishte një monument kulture, por një xhungël e frikshme. Çfarë mjerimi! Dhe janë shteti ynë, qeveritë tona e qeveritarët tanë, të cilët si për ta shtrirë gjeografinë e papërgjegjshmërisë e injorancës së tyre deri në kufij ekstremë, e kanë lënë Apolloninë në mëshirë të fatit. Deputetët shqiptarë mund të kenë bërë çmos për të tërhequr fonde shtetërore e për ti investuar këto fonde në ndërtimin e rrugëve qorre në shërbim të një fshati të veçantë, por është e çuditshme se si askush nuk e ka vënë ujin në zjarr për të ndërtuar e asfaltuar rrugën Fier-Pojan, për të cilën nuk do duheshin më shumë se 500 mijë dollarë. Ishte e trishtueshme ta shihje atë rrugë në atë gjendje, dhe kjo gjendje është e tillë për turpin e të gjithë atyre që kanë në dorë të bëjnë diçka. Gjetja e fondeve e ndërtimi i asaj rruge është baras me një mundim qesharak për një ministër kulture apo për një kryeministër. Do të mjaftonin fondet e ngrira të disa fakulteteve të UT-së nga ana e Ministrisë së Financave për ta zgjidhur këtë problem. Sikur Kryeministri apo ministri i Financave të bisedonin me Dhori Kulen, Ylli Pangon e Kudret Çelën, këta të fundit sipas shumë gjasave do të binin dakord që këto fonde, në vend të rrinin të ngrira, të derdheshin në emër të Apollonisë. Do të binin dakord, pasi e duan kulturën më shumë se çdo qeveritar.

----------


## dodoni

Drejtori i Muzeut, pohon se ka konstatuar se një statujë e gjetur në Apolloni, vite më parë, është një kopje e statujës së Athinasë, realizuar nga Fidia në shek V p.es 
Një Athina e famshme, e fshehur në Muzeun Kombëtar

Admirina Peçi
Një statujë e hyjneshës Athina, e gjetur para disa viteve nga gërmimet në Apolloni, nxjerr në dritë emrin e një skulptori të famshëm të shekullit. I-II i quajtur Eumero. Saktësimi se kjo shtatore, të cilës i mungon koka, është një kopje e përkryer e statujës së famshme të Athinasë, kryeveprës së antikitetit realizuar nga Fidia, është një zbulim me mjaft vlerë. Deri tani njihej fakti se në botë kishte vetëm një skulpturë ( kopje e kësaj kryevepre) që paraqet Athinanë dhe ajo gjendet në Muzeun Arkeologjik në Athinë. Ajo është quajtur kopja romake e statujës së madhe në Pallas Athinës. Ndërsa statuja të cilës i mungon koka, e zbuluar në Apolloni, paraqet një tjetër kopje të kësaj statuje, e për më tepër ajo mban një mbishkrim mjaft interesant në fund të saj, ku shënohet edhe emri i skulptorit që e ka realizuar. Është vetë drejtori i Muzeut Kombëtar në Tiranë, Moikom Zeqo, që pohon se ky identifikim është bërë kohët e fundit, nga ai vetë. Ai shton se ajo është një shtatore prej mermeri, në këmbë, që i takon hyjneshës Athina. Kjo skulpturë e tregon hyjneshën të veshur me veshjen antike dhe ka kokën e thyer, por është një imitim i shkëlqyer i skulpturës së Fidias, skulptorit më të madh të antikiteitt shekullit të V para krishtit,- thotë Zeqo, duke rrëfyer edhe për kopjen tjetër të kryeveprës së Fidias e cila ndodhet në Athinë. Deri më dje besohej se ajo ishte e vetmja kopje e mbetur nga kryevepra e zhdukur e Fidias- thotë Zeqo.  Por tani del se ka edhe një kopje të dytë e cila ndodhet në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar, që është një tjetër imitim i kësaj kryevepre- sqaktëson ai.
Athinaja e nënshkruar
Megjithëse shtatuja është mjaft e dëmtuar (i mungon koka dhe dy kolona ku Athinaja ka vendosur duart) ajo tregon për një finesë dhe mjeshtëri të madhe të skulptorit që e ka realizuar. Por veç kësaj, ajo çka është e rëndësishme, sipas Zeqos, është fakti se kjo skulpturë mban një mbishkrim interesant. Kopja romake që ruhet në Muzeun e Athinës nuk ka asnjë mbishkrim- thotë Zeqo, - dhe autori i saj nuk dihet se kush është. Kurse kjo kopje që ndodhet në muzeun Kombëtar ka mbishkrimin  Eumero Athinaio Epoi që do të thotë Eumero Athinanë e bëri- saktëson Zeqo, duke shtuar se kësisoj njihemi me emrin e një skulptori të Apollonisë, emri i të cilit nuk ishte dëgjuar më parë. Kjo pra është e vetmja kopje e kryeveprës së Fidias, që ka një emër autori,- thotë Zeqo, duke e quajtur faktin e daljes së këtij emri në skenë, si një zbulim mjaft intrigues. Ky skulptor i antikitetit që quhet Eumero ka realizuar një punë të përsosur, duke u nisur nga imitimi i një kryevepre si ajo e Fidias. Në fakt statuja ka përmasa më të vogla se origjinali i famshëm, i cili është zhdukur. Vetë Zeqo pohon se mbi këtë fakt ai ka shkruar një shkrim studimor dhe ngacmimi kryesor ka qenë pikërisht emri i këtij skulptori që del në dritë. Ai imiton shkollën e Fidias, që është e shekullit të V para Krishtit,- thotë Zeqo, ndërsa saktëson se skulptura është e shekulli të I-rë apo të II-pas Krishtit. Kësisoj vërtetohet se ai në këtë periudhë ka vazhduar traditën e një skulptori shumë të madh. Ai duhet të ketë qenë një skulptor shumë i njohur i Apollonisë. Këtë e vërteton fakti se ai e nënshkruan veprën e tij. Kemi të bëjmë kësisoj me një artist shumë të mirë të antikiteitt në Apolloni, i cili ka një mjeshtëri shumë të lartë dhe nuk duhet të ketë bërë vetëm këtë skulpturë. Por emri i tij në të tregon se kjo do të ketë qenë një vepër vërtet e arrirë e tij,- thotë Zeqo, ndërsa shton se do të ishte shumë interesante të gjurmohej edhe më tej për të parë nëse ka skulptura të tjera të realizuara nga Eumero. Nuk ka mundësi që kjo të jetë e vetmja vepër e tij. Këtë e tregon edhe fakti që ai i ka vënë emrin e tij si autor statujës, që do të thotë se ai ka qenë në kohën e tij një artist me shumë famë dhe e ka pasur një lloj krenarie për atë vepër,- thotë Zeqo. Unë mendoj se Eumero duhet të futet në historinë e arteve të antikiteit të realizuara në territorin Shqipërisë. Ai i përket një qyteti shumë të madh arkeologjik, më të madhit të skulpturave që kemi sot, që është Apollonia e Ilirisë, e cila ka qenë qyteti më i famshëm ndër tridhjetë qytetet më të famshme në botë që kanë pasur emrin Apolloni. 
Si ishte vepra origjinale e Fidias?
Në Historinë e Artit përshkruhet me hollësi kryevepra e antikitetit statuja e Athinasë, e realizuar nga Fidia. E cilësuar si një shëmbëlltyre gjigante e drunjtë, rreth 36 këmbë ( 11 metra e lartë), pra e lartë sa një pemë , e mbuluar tej e tej me material të çmueshëm  parzmorja dhe rrobat e bëra prej floriri ndërsa lëkura prej fildishi. Mburoja dhe disa pjesë të parzmores shndrisnin nga një ngjyrë e fortë, pa harruar sytë,që ishin bërë prej gurësh të ngjyrosur. Mbi kaskën e perëndeshës kishte grifonë, kurse sytë e një gjarpri të madh e të mbledhur kutullaç brenda mburojës, ishin , doemos të shënuar me gurë të shndritshëm. Duhet të ketë qenë një pamje misterioze, adhurim-ndjellëse ajo që shihte njeriu kur hynte në tempull dhe menjëherë vihej përballë me këtë statujë gjigante. Në disa nga tiparet e saj kishte padyshim diçka thuajse primitive dhe të vrazhdë, diçka që përsëri lidhet me një idhull të këtij lloji me ato bestytni të lashta kundër të cilave kishte predikuar profeti Jeremiah. Pallas Athina, ashtu siç e ka parë dhe e ka derdhur Fidia, nuk ishte thjesht idhull i një demoni. Nga të gjithë burimet del se statuja e tij kishte një dinjitet që ju jepte njerëzve një ide krejt tjetër për karakterin dhe kuptimin e zotave të tyre. Përveç Athinasë së Fidias, edhe statuja e famshme e tij e Zeusit në Olimp, kanë humbur përfundimisht, por tempujt ku kanë qenë vendosur janë ende dhe bashkë me to edhe disa zbukurime të bëra në kohën e Fidias. 

Konstatime të tjera ndër statujat e Muzeut Historik
Në koleksionin e statujave të antikitetit në Muzeun Kombëtar, pas një koleksionimi që ka nisur prej disa javëve, janë bërë edhe konstatime të tjera për vepra të caktuara. Gjatë punës shkencore për klasifikimin e këtyre skulpturave janë bërë edhe disa korrigjime,- thotë Zeqo, duke treguar se një kokë që deri më sot konsiderohej si koka e Demostenit, është vërtetuar tashmë se nuk është koka e Demostenit por është koka e një magjistrati të Apllonisë, i një figure me rëndësi vendase në Apolloni sepse nga gjithë koleksioni i skulpturave që i takon Demostenit nuk kombinon me këtë portret.
Ndërsa një tjetër skulpturë e zbuluar në Butrint, e njohur si Dea e Butrintit, Zeqo thotë se në të vërtetë ajo nuk paraqet një kokë femre. Ajo është koka e Apollonit. Saktësisht kjo është një kopje e kokës së Apollonit e realizuar në fillim të shekullit të parë të e.s. 
Po ashtu sipas Zeqos ka edhe statuja të tjera të kësaj periudhe të cilat nuk janë pikërisht ato për të cilat u identifikuan. Krahas këtij koleksionimi, punonjësit e muzeut, po punojnë në mënyrë intensive për katalogimin e të gjithë objekteve Konkretisht tani po merremi me sallën e antikitetit. Po nxirren objektet, po bëhen kartelat, si dhe fotografitë dhe kalimi në fiksimin dixhital,- thotë Zeqo, duke shtuar se gjatë kësaj kohe po bëjmë edhe rishikimin e disa datimeve, të disa objekteve për të realizuar një klasifikim edhe më të saktë të tyre. 
Copyright 2002 Shekulli  

Pershendetje 
Rrofshin Shqiptaret e Bashkuar dhe Shqiperia e Bashkuar

----------


## glaukus 001

Skulpture bronxi zbuluar ne Apolloni. 
(ruajtur ne Muzeun e Apollonise)

----------


## dodoni

Tetëdhjetë vjet gërmime në qytetin antik. Flasin arkeologët që punuan një jetë në këtë qytet, edhe në emër të atyre që nuk jetojnë më 

Ja pse Apollonia është e madhe


Elsa Demo

Se si Apollonia hyri në analet e historisë, këtë herë na e tregon një grua. Aleksandra Mano. E para arkeologe femër shqiptare. Koha ka bërë të vetën, e ndonjë shenjë në veshjen e saj elegante, ashtu siç na shfaqet në vitin 58, në gërmime, e gjen, tek trupi i vogël i gruas, që përmendësh lëviz duart në drejtime të ndryshme të qytetit, që i kushtoi jetën. Sot e kanë sjellë në Apolloni kujtimi i Leon Rey, e bashkë me të edhe përvjetori i tetëdhjetë i gërmimeve në sitin antik. Aleksandra citon Ciceronin.Magna urbs et gravis qytet i madh e i rëndësishëm. Kështu e quante ai Apolloninë një nga 30 qytetet e botës antike kushtuar Perëndisë Apollon. Në pamundësi për të kumtuar fjalën e saj në simpozium, arkeologia tregon për analet historike nga më të hershmet e deri tek ato në Mesjetë që flasin për këtë qytet, 12 km larg Fierit të sotëm. 
Vështrim i saj mbi Apolloninë nëpër analet e historisë, nis me burimet nga koha e lulëzimit e deri në perëndimin e tij. Një nga parët që e përmend Apolloninë është Ekateu i Miletit, në shek.VI-V p.e.s., Herodoti e më pas Tuqididi, që përmend se ky qytet ishte koloni e Korintit. Burimet e periudhës helenistike, deri në shekujt e parë të erës sonë, janë më të shumta për shkak të ngjarjeve historike. Luftërat që kishin shpërthyer ndërmjet maqedonasve e ilirëve dhe sidomos Roma që synonte ti pushtonte. Mano perifrazon atë çka Jul Çezari thotë në ditarin e tij për qëndrimin që mbajtën apolloniakët në luftën civile duke përkrahur Çezarin në luftën kundër Pompeut. Kështu pra Apollonia u përdor prej tij si fortesë.
Djemtë e Romës i quan arkeologia shqiptare, perandorin e parë Oktavian Augustin i cili bashkë me Agripën erdhën në studion në Apolloni, një qytet i lirë tashmë ku artet, arkitetura ishin në lulëzim. Si zëdhënës të këtyre fakteve të rëndësishme Mano përmend Nikollën e Damaskut. Me luftërat qyteti nis të bjerë në degradim. Dhe më vonë nga shek.III-V pakësohen burimet nga autorët grekë e latinë. I vetmi burim i kësaj periudhe na vjen nga shek.VI nga Stefan Bizantini, që e quan qytetin e parë ilirik. 
Aleksandra është në radhën e arkeologëve të parë që u përfshinë në kërkimet e misionit shqiptaro-sovjetik. Ai ka gërmuar në nekropolin e Apollonisë, në vitet 58 60. Më vonë në vitin 71 i kushtohet teatrit të qytetit, bashkë me bashkëshortin e saj, arkeologun Buran Dautaj. Për dhjetë vjet. E që nga viti 81, kur ajo do të dilte në pension, aty, në teatër, nuk do të vihet më dorë. 
Ajo lë monumentin e Agonotetëve, me një marramendje të lehtë, dhe lë pas fjalët për njeriut të parë që preku Apolloninë, ndërmjet dy luftërave botërore. Ndërsa shoh, bibliotekën e vjetër, Agonotetët, portikunLeon Rey më ngjall respekt. 
Ndoshta është qyteti më elegant i botës antike në Shqipëri, Apollonia. Nuk di si ta quash është pak apo është shumë, ky imazh i saj. Kaq është gjithë drita që ka, apo ka edhe më. Sipas studiuesve, edhe shumë pyetje mbeten pa përgjigje. Ndërsa e vetmja gjë që është bërë për këtë qytet në drejtim të turizmit janë vetëm pak kilometër rrugë e asfaltuar, e deri dje, në përvjetorin e 80-të të gërmimeve zifti ishte ende i ngrohtë. 

Dhimosten Budina 
Zbuluesi i dhomës së Akilit
Pentesileas i janë varur këmbët dhe flokët e gjata të zeza që i bien prapa shpine, ndërsa po jep shpirt në krahët e Akilit. Amazona u mund nga heroi i Trojës. Ky është historia që tregon mozaiku më i rëndësishëm, pasi ka për subjekt Luftën e Trojës e që ndodhet në Apolloni. 
Ai që e zbuloi është Dhimosten Budina. Eshtë në radhën e njerëzve bashkëkohës me emra të njohur të arkeologjisë shqiptare, por që sot nuk jetojnë më, Hasan Ceka, Skënder Anamali, etj. Akilin e Pentesilenë i zbuloi në banesën me peristil, një banesë e madhe 2500m2. Dhoma e mozaikut prej atëherë do ti mbetej emri dhoma e Akilit. 
Budina studioi arkeologji në Moskë, ku do të kthehej sërish pas rënies së diktaturës. 
Ai e shikon Apolloninë sot, si përmbushje të asaj çka ëndërronin arkeologët e brezit e tij. Bashkëpunimi francezët është një vazhdimësi e mirë. E për të pohuar për së dyti pohon pa vetëdije në gjuhën ruse. Da, da. Po kjo është e vërtetë. Gëzohem që e shoh Apoloninë shumë mirë. Eshtë vazhdimësi e asaj që bëri Leon Rey në Apolloni e Ugolini në Butrint. Të dytin politika e kohës e quante fashist, që kishte për qëllim vetëm zbulimin e gjurmëve të kulturës romake. Kjo nuk është e vërtetë. Kur politizohet shkenca, natyrisht nuk është e vërtetë. Për një dhjetëvjeçar këta arkeologë, kanë zbuluar monumente kolosale. Budina vazhdon të merret me arkeologji, kur e thërrasin. Po shkruan kujtimet pret të përfundojë gërmimet në Antigone, një qytet jo pa rëndësi, e që për nga madhësia qëndron krahas Apollonisë, e Bylisit. 

Koço Zheku
I ngritëm me duar Agonotetët
I nxora gurët dhe i vendosa në tokë një e nga një sipas vendit që kishin. I ngritëm me një trekëndësh. Kemi punuar me dorë, pothuaj si në kohët antike. Eshtë Koço Zheku njeriu që në vitin 1974 nisi restaurimin e monumentit të Agonotetëve, simboli i Apollonisë. Një nga monumentet që e ka gërmuar Leon Rey. E gjeti këtë monument të rrëzuar nga një tërmet. Gjithë fasada që shikoni sot ngritur ishte rrëzuar tek këmbët e tij. Pjesët e tjera i kemi bërë prej betoni, sepse nuk i gjetëm pjesët e humbura. Dikur Apollonia u kthye në një gurore ku njerëzit i merrnin gurët antikë për ndërtime të ndryshme. Ky është vetëm një fragment nga arkitektura monumentale e antikitetit. Koço Zheku ka punuar në Fontanën e Apollonisë, zbuluar nga Hasan Ceka, ka restauruar portën pranë obeliskut të Apollinit, manastirin që u kthye në muze. Ai tregon se ishte kryetari i këshillit të qytetit, që e ngriti këtë monument për nder të vëllait të tij, në shek.II e.s, i cili ishte Agonotet.

Intervista
Pierre Cabane, 
Apollonia parajsa mbi tokë
E quajnë njeriu që ndjek gjurmët e Leon Rey-t. Pierre Cabane arkeologu dhe studiuesi francez, që dhjetë më parë do të botonte librin Shqipëria, vendi i shqiponjave tregon se si erdhi për herë të parë në Shqipëri dhe çfarë i ndalohej të prekte nga toka arkeologjike. Studiuesi i historisë së Epirit, në vitin 1996 do të vlerësohej nga presidenti i Republikës së Shqipërisë me medalien Naim Frashëri i Artë. Eshtë i njëjti vlerësim që do ti jepej edhe Leon Rey-t, postum.

Si ndodhi në fillim që ju edhe sot pas 30 vjetësh vazhdoni të vini në Shqipëri?
Eshtë shumë e thjeshtë. Nisa tezën e doktoraturës në Francë për rajonin e Epirit. Profesori im i tezës erdhi në Shqipëri në vitin 1965 dhe në kthim më tha: terreni juaj është në kufirin shqiptaro-grek. Kështu ndodhi që erdha në Shqipëri për herë të parë në vitin 1971. U prita mirë nga arkeologët shqiptarë dhe nga ana tjetër në atë epokë, gjithçka që më lejohej ishte epigrafia, ndërkohë që arkeologjia i rezervohej totalisht shqiptarëve.

Do të thotë që keni pasur edhe pengesa nga regjimi i asaj kohe?
Jo, Akademia e Shkencave më kishte vënë në dispozicion një veturë dhe për ta njohur më mirë Shqipërinë me mua do të ishin kolegët Skënder Anamali e Selim Islami. Por vështirësia ishte se nuk na lehohej të vizitonim disa site. Për shembull Foinike, për arsye se aty ishte vendosur një repart ushtarak dhe bëheshin kërkime nafte. E ndaluar ishte të hyje edhe në Orik. Aty do të shkoja me kolegët shqiptarë vetëm në vitin 1999, pra më shumë se 28 vjet pas ardhjes sime në Shqipëri. 
Aso kohe Oriku ishte në qendër të bazës të nëndetëseve të Pashalimanit.

Shqipëria, vendi i Shqiponjave, përse e shkruat këtë libër.
Sepse, deri atëherë Shqipëria, njihet keq nga Evropa Perëndimore. E shkrova këtë libër në vitin 1994. Ishte një mënyrë për zgjuar tek oksidenti dëshirën të vizitonte, bukuritë dhe pasuritë e këtij vendi. 

Libri mban parathënien e shkrimtarit Kadare
Po. Jemi njohur atë kohë, në Francë, ndërsa në Shqipëri jemi takuar tek kafe Dajti, aty, ku edhe muret kishin veshë.

Çfarë është Apollonia për ju?
Ashtu siç thoshte Leon Rey ky qytet është një lloj parajse mbi tokë. Për mua gjithashtu. Në manastirin e saj, kemi kaluar netë të tëra, në fillim kur erdhëm për epigrafitë dhe e më pas për gërmimet arkeologjike. Do të doja që ky qytet të ishte në të ardhmen një shkollë arkeologjike për të rinjtë shqiptarë, sepse këtu kanë shansin të gjejnë gati të gjitha periudhat, ato më arkaiket, deri në epokën mesjetare. Këtu janë gjithë periudhat e artit dhe arkeologjisë. Dhe në të njëjtën kohë është një qendër historike për Shqipërinë, që është ruajtur mirë, megjithë vështirësitë e viteve të fundit.

Epiri, ju jeni studiues i tij, përse vazhdon të zgjojë kaq shumë interes?
Epiri ishte një shtet në kohët e vjetra që u zhvillua në kufirin greko-shqiptar. Janë dy grupe etnike që ndodhen këtu. Despotët dhe molosët ashtu edhe Kaonia që shtrihet në jug të Shqipërisë. Kjo krahinë ishte njëkohësisht kufiri që ndante botën helenike nga ajo ilire dhe ishte një zonë kontaktesh e këmbimesh, tepër e pasur ndërmjet dy botëve. Shpesh evokohen rastet e Bylisit dhe Amantias, ku kemi penetrimin e kulturës helene dhe gjurmët arkeologjike e dëshmojnë këtë, dhe nga ana tjetër raportet të botës ilire me fqinjët e jugut. Njerëzit në këto zona malore jetonin në pjesën më të madhe të kohës, bënin një jetë pastorale. Dua të kujtoj rolin tepër të veçantë që nisën ti ti lejonin gruas në këtë shoqëri. Në shumë aspekte. Dhe nuk mbetet pas edhe nga roli i gruas në qytetin e Athinës që shpesh e konsiderojmë si model të qytetërimit të botës antike, ku roli i gruas ishte më minor, gjithmonë nën tutelën e babait apo burrit. Në shkrimet e Butrintit shohim se gruaja vendos vetë, apo i jep liri skllevërve të saj, është kreu i familjes nëse babai apo burri është zhdukur nga familje. Pra është një shoqëri tepër interesante. Por gjëja më e vështirë e historisë ilire është mungesa e shkrimeve të kësaj gjuhë, por nëpërmjet arkeologjisë dhe nëpërmjet epigrafisë, ne arrijmë megjithatë të njohim elementë të shoqërisë ilire, një shoqëri tepër e përzier në krahinat që shtrihen Epir.

Zoti Cabane, cilat janë anët e medaljes që ju shihni gjatë punës suaj në Shqipëri. 
Ajo anë e mirë është ngrohtësia dhe pritja që gjej në këtë vend. Për të kundërtën, nuk di çju them. Mendoj fjalët e Jusuf Vrionit, kur ishte ambasador i Shqipërisë në UNESCO. Diskutonim për gjëra të rëndësishme dhe një moment e ndërpret bisedën dhe thotë. Problemi është themelor për ne. Rrugët e Tiranës janë rrethuar nga plehrat. Kishte të drejtë. Eshtë dëshmi e mungesës së përgjegjësisë së qytetarëve, që mësuan të ndërtojnë gjithçka në mënyrë kolektive dhe për pasojë mendojnë se mund të hedhin gjithçka kështu. Por dua të them se aktualisht, e fatmirësisht shoh progres të mëdh. 
Intervistoi E. Demo 





16/05/2004

----------


## BARAT

*Apollonia ne rrezik?*
------------------------------ 

*Një spostim i vogël ruan vlerat historike*

Korrieri *E Hene, 19 Mars 2007*

Autostrada që prek muret e qytetit antik të Aollonisë ka lënë në pozicione të kundërta deri në ditët e sotme arkeologjinë shqiptare dhe dikasterin e Punëve Publike. Përfaqësuesit e Parkut Kombëtar të Apolonisë dhe Institutit të Arkeologjisë shqiptare kane kërkuar prej kohësh spostimin e aksit rrugor 1 kilometër larg piketave të parkut.

"Është e disata herë që ne kemi kërkuar spostimin e projektit prej një kilometër larg pikave eksiztuese, pasi projekti prek territorin antik të Apollonisë. Ai prek një pjesë të mirë të rrënojave të epokës romake",-ka pohuar arkeologu Vangjel Dimo.-"Gjithashtu projekti prek edhe lagjen e portit të qytetit antik të Apolonisë. Edhe para një viti e kemi diskutuar një gjë të tillë dhe nëpërmjet shtypit kemi kërkuar që të spostohet deri një kilometra në veri të qytetit antik, pasi autostrada duhet të kalojë jashtë territorit të qytetit antik si dhe Parkut Arkeologjik Kombëtar Apolonia. Nëse autostrada Fier-Vlorë do të niste në piketat e vendosura, humbja do të ishte fatale për vetë vlerat që mbartin zonat që do të asfaltohen e që janë të piketuara nga puna shumëvjeçarëve e arkeologëve shqiptarë ndër vite".

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Fakti eshte se as jam nga Fieri e as kam qene ndonjehere ne Apolloni, por besoj do shkoj nje dite ...


*Me mire vone se kurr.

Ti  je mire,me sa po lexoje je mjaft i informuar per kete "Mrekulli turistike" po ka ca te tjer si ty qe kur i pyet per Apollonin thon, "cfare eshte Apollonia" 

PershendeTje nga nje Fierak & pergezime per temen.*

----------


## saura

Gylaku dhe miqtë e tij 

Në kohën antike ka pasur të paktën 30 qytete që u ngritën nën egidën e Apollonit. Për këtë arsye Apolloninë tonë, për ta dalluar nga të tjerat, shkrimtarët antikë e quajnë Apollonia e Ilirisë, Jonit apo Epirit. Stefan Bizantini shton edhe epitetin "e para" duke dashur të thotë me këtë se ishte më i madhi dhe më i njohuri ndër qytetet që mbanin këtë emër. Në fakt, në mesin e shek. VI të e.s., kur Stefani bënte këtë cilësim, Apollonia po katandisej në një fshat. Por ky shkrimtar jetonte me të kaluarën duke lexuar Herodotin, Tukiditin , Strabonin etj. Këtë qytet të Ilirisë, shkruan Stefani, e banonin ilirët si dhe Epidamin. Pastaj u dërguan 200 kolonë korintas me në krye Gylakun, i cili e quajti Gylakea. A mund të besohet një bibliofili që shkruante për fakte që kishin ngjarë 1200 vjet para tij? Arkeologët provuan se Stefani ishte mjaft i saktë. Gjatë gërmimeve në Apoloni u gjetë fragmente qeramike dhe vegla hekuri dhe bronxi, që i takonin fundit të periudhës së bronxit dhe fillimit të asaj të hekurit. Ato ishin sende tipike ilire që i përkisnin një popullsie e cila kishte banuar aty shumë kohë para ardhjes së kolonistëve. Edhe ajo që dukej legjendë për emrin e një prijësi korinthas, u vërtetua nga gjetja e një mbishkrimi që përmend fushën e Gylakut.

Vetë apoloniatët duket se pëlqenin m shumë një variant tjetër mbi themelimin e qytetit. Sipas një mbishkrimi të porositur prej tyre në Olympia të Greqisë, Apolonia ishte "ndërtuar pranë Jonit nga Foibi (Apoloni) flokëgjatë". Relievi që shoqëron këtë mbishkrim bën aluzion për një origjinë homerike të paraardhësve të tyre. Aty paraqiten Odiseja, Menelau, Paridi dhe heronj të tjerë të luftës së Trojës. Apollodori duket se na sqaron nënkuptimin e këtij relievi kur shkruan se "mbasi vdiq Helefenori në Trojë, ata që ishin me të, duke u fshehur buzë gjirit Jon, u vendosën në Apoloninë e Epirit". Sigurisht që apoloniatët kanë shkuar tepër larg duke kërkuar origjinën e tyre, por dëshira për të rrjedhur nga heronjtë e Trojës ishte tepër e modës në atë kohë.

Shkrimtarë të tjerë të lashtë qëndrojnë më afër të vërtetës kur japin lajme mbi themelimin e Apollonisë në fillimin e shek. VI p.e.s. Në përgjithësi ata bashkohen edhe për origjinën e kolonistëve të pare. Plutarku thotë se ata ishin korinthas të larguar gjatë sundimit të tiranit Periandër (fundi i shek. VII-fillimi i shek. VI p.e.s). Straboni përcakton edhe qendrat nga u nisën: Kikysi dhe Dysponti, në rrugën ndërmjet Elidës dhe Olympias në Peloponez. Në një vend tjetër, Straboni shkruan se së bashku me korinthasit në Apoloni u vendosën edhe korkyrasit, gjë që dëshmohet edhe nga Skymi dhe Pausania. Korkyra, që ishte vetë koloni e Korinthit (737 p.e.s), luajti më pas një rol të veçantë kolonizues në bregdetin e Jon dhe Adriatik. Ka shumë mundësi që prej saj të jenë nisur edhe kolonistët e pare të Dyrrahut dhe Apolonisë.

Thamë më lartë se këto lajme të autorëve antikë janë vetëm afër të vërtetës, sepse ata qindra kolonistë nuk zbritën nga anijet në një ditë të vetme për të themeluar mbi një kodër të shkretë qytetin e Apolonisë. Shumë kohë para vitit 588 p.e.s., ndërmjet vendasve ilirë dhe lundërtarëve grekë ishin vendosur marrëdhënie shkëmbimi në natyrë. Në Belsh janë gjetur copa enësh greke të fund shek VIII p.e.s., pra të kohës së themelimit të Korkyrës. Në Kute dhe Margëlliç të Mallakastërs, enët e importuara i takojnë shek. VII p.e.s., pra gjithmonë para themelimit të Apolonisë. Është e qartë se tregtarët grekë kishin krijuar një pike tregtimi, një emporion, diku në grykë të Vjosës. Prej aty nuk qe e vështirë të merreshin vesh me vendasit, për t’u vendosur në qendrën më të afërt ilire, në kodrën ku u ngrit më vonë Apolonia. Shkëmbimi i mallrave ishte i leverdishëm për të dy palët dhe për më tepër aristokracia ilire kishte nevojë për sendet luksoze të artizanatit grek. Mbi këtë bazë grupe zejtarësh gjenin vazhdimisht vend pune në qendrën e re, ku përziheshin me banorët vendas, derisa zotëruan mbi ta.

Përderisa kolonia e re kishte një karakter zejtar-tregtar, ajo mund të ekzistonte në marrëveshje të plotë me vendasit. Por në antikitet asnjë qytet nuk mund të jetonte vetëm si i tillë. Një pjesë e popullsisë do të merrej patjetër me bujqësisë dhe veçanërisht me vreshtari. Nga Herodoti mësojmë se nga fundi i shek. VI p.e.s. apoloniatët kishin kullota buzë Vjosës, ku kullosnin një kope të përbashkët. Gjithashtu qytetarët kishin arat e tyre jashtë qytetit. 

Shtimi i shpejtë i popullsisë do të nxirrte patjetër nevojën për toka, të cilat i takonin fiseve ilire. Ky ishte një rast tregu për aristokracinë ilire, por ndonjëherë edhe shkak lufte. 

Fqinjë të Apolonisë, sipas Aristotelit, ishin taulantët dhe atintanët, të parët zotër të fushës, të dytët në zonën kodrinore të Mallakastër. Përtej Vjosës vinin amantët, apo abantët, siç u pëlqente të quheshin. Ky shtrembërim i lehtë i emrit i lidhte këta ilirë, që kishin dëgjuar Homerin, me lokridasit dhe abantët e Eubesë, të cilët, sipas legjendës, pas rënies së Trojës erdhën me tetë anije deri tek mallet Keranune (Karaburuni dhe Mali i Çikës). Qyteti i tyre Throni u bë armiku i Apolonisë. Shkaqet për këtë nuk i dime. Mund të mendohet se Throni ishte qendër tregtare, një skelë që konkurronte në një fare mase Apoloninë dhe mund të strehonte piratët.

Në këtë rast vjen në konsideratë Treporti në gjirin e Vlorës, ku arkeologët kanë gërmuar një vendbanim ilir të shek. VI-V p.e.s. Po të jetë kështu, apoloniatët kishin edhe arsyet të tjera për t’i vënë syrin këtij vendi. Ai ishte një skelë e mire rezervë në rast se deti i egërsuar nuk lejonte hyrjen e anijeve në grykën e Aos dhe mjaft e veçuar nga pjesa tjetër e territorit amant, për t’u shkëputur prej tij. Por në qoftë se Throni ka qenë në brendësi, atëherë shkaku i luftës mund të ketë qenë tjetër. Një shkrimtar i vonë, Eliani, ndoshta jo rastësisht, e lidh luftën e apoloniatëve me ilirët me burimet e serës pranë Nymfeut. Dëshira për ti zotëruar këto burime mund të ishte një shkak tjetër i luftës dhe Throni atëherë duhet kërkuar në bregun e djathtë të Vjosës.

Megjithëse nuk dimë shkaqet e luftës, ne njohim pasojat e saj. Sipas Valter Maksimit, që shkruan në shek. I të e.s. “Ngjarje e thënie të shënuara”, apoloniatët në këtë luftë të vështirë kërkuan ndihmën e dyrrahasve. Këta të fundit s’kishin fitim të hynin në grindje me ilirët dhe i propozuan për ndihmë (apoloniatëve) lumen Aea (variant i Aos), duke dashur t’i thoshin me kët se lumi duhej të mbetej kufiri midis dy palëve. Por apoloniatët e morën punë kallëp dhe i caktuan lumit radhën e parë në ushtri, si komandant të tyre. “Megjithëse nuk kishin shpresë –shkruan Maksimi- ata i mundën armiqtë e tyre duke ia veshur këtë triumf besimit të këtij falli”.

Kjo fitore do të ishte harruar në qoftë se në ekstazën e saj, apoloniatët nuk do të kishin vendosur ta përjetësonin në art. Një e dhjeta e plaçkës u caktua për të mbuluar shpenzimet e ngritjes së një monumenti kushtuar Zeusit, në Olympia të Peloponezit. Porosia iu ngarkua Lykut, të birit të Mironit të famshëm. Një kopje e dytë e këtij monumenti u ngrit edhe në Apoloni. Ne sot e njohim me hollësi këtë monument në bazë të përshkrimit të saktë të Pausanias, që e vizitoi rreth mesit të shek. II të e.s. Gjithashtu gërmimet arkeologjike në Olympia nxorën në dritë edhe një pjesë të bazamentit të këtij monumenti me mbishkrimin arkaik: “ Këtu gjendemi si dhuratë e Apolonisë së ndërtuar pranë Jonit nga Foibi flokëgjatë. Fituesit kundër abantëve, Zeusit ia kushtojmë një të dhjetën e plaçkës të marrë në Thronion”. Në qendër të bazamentit gjysmërrethor prej mermeri ishte paraqitur një skenë nga gjigantomania (lufta me gjigantët): Thetis dhe Himera i luten Zeusit për të bijtë e tyre. Pjesa tjetër paraqet kundrejt njëri-tjetrit heronjtë e Trojës: Akilin kundër Agamemnonit, Odisenë kundër Helenit, Menelaun kundër Paridit dhe Ajaksin kundër Deifobit. Në këtë mënyrë Lyku simbolizonte ndeshjen e helenëve me “barbarët”, siç komentonte Pausania.

Në qoftë se vepra e Lykut do të jetonte për shekuj, ideja e tij për armiqësinë midis helenëve të Apolonisë dhe “barbarëve” të Ilirisë ishte dritëshkurtër. Përkundrazi, në të ardhme do të ndodhte e kundërta: ata do të lidheshin ngushtë me ilirët dhe do të shkëputeshin nga helenët e tjerë. Sidoqoftë, nuk duhet të kërkojmë tek Lyku që të parashikonte historinë. Megjithatë ai i shërbeu asaj duke përjetësuar në art një ngjarje, ndërsa koha e veprimtarisë së tij në vitet 470-450 p.e.s., na jep datën kur ndodhi ajo.


Neritan Ceka, Apollonia e Ilirisë, fq.17-21

----------

